# Sara Freder Real or Fake?



## Pauline

Has anyone ever had any experience good or bad relating to Sara Freder? This person claims to be a psychic and has been sending me emails foretelling all sorts of weird and wonderful things. I have been doing some reshearch on the lady (who some claim is a he) and a fake. I would like to know your opinions.


----------



## Geek

Wow a psychic huh? Weird! Anyhow, do they have a website? and what stuff is she (he) saying?





Originally Posted by *candy* 

Has anyone ever had any experience good or bad relating to Sara Freder? This person claims to be a psychic and has been sending me emails foretelling all sorts of weird and wonderful things. I have been doing some reshearch on the lady (who some claim is a he) and a fake. I would like to know your opinions.


----------



## Pauline

Well after investigating further, it is obvious that SF is a fake. She/he? tries to lure people in who have visited her/his website, and then proceeds to bombard people with long detailed astrological and so called psychic predictions and other strange revelations.Not a very nice lady/man! There is a lot of websites devoted to Sara Feder. I myself am open minded and believe in psychics, life after death and I love watching Crossing over with John Edward. (he's sexy)!


----------



## Californian

Hey there Candy!



LOL @ John Edward... he does has a certain something about him. I know what you mean. Some even agree! I think his appeal is confidense and a cute smile.

As far as Sara Freder- don't waste your time. I think her real name is probably Bob and she is holed up with a big, nice puter in Kansas that shoots out formulaic crap like a bingo machine. Only in this one, no one wins. Don't trust any of them who seem desperate because that's all they are.

'Bob' wants bucks and it is a ploy. *If you really want a fun tip, go to **www.allexperts.com** and look under psychics. *You can get readings there for free and they are more apt to be based on some sort of reality or common sense.

By the way, for anyone reading this post: I highly recommend allexperts.com as a free information resource - they have every genre that you can think of such gardening, hair, animal care, math, career, divorce, relationships, computers, technology, hobbies, etc etc... experts volunteer to answer q's in every category. If you do not like the answer, then you haven't wasted any money! Hehe.


----------



## allisong

Originally Posted by *Californian* Hey there Candy!

LOL @ John Edward... he does has a certain something about him. I know what you mean. Some even agree! I think his appeal is confidense and a cute smile.

As far as Sara Freder- don't waste your time. I think her real name is probably Bob and she is holed up with a big, nice puter in Kansas that shoots out formulaic crap like a bingo machine. Only in this one, no one wins. Don't trust any of them who seem desperate because that's all they are.

'Bob' wants bucks and it is a ploy. *If you really want a fun tip, go to **www.allexperts.com** and look under psychics. *You can get readings there for free and they are more apt to be based on some sort of reality or common sense.

By the way, for anyone reading this post: I highly recommend allexperts.com as a free information resource - they have every genre that you can think of such gardening, hair, animal care, math, career, divorce, relationships, computers, technology, hobbies, etc etc... experts volunteer to answer q's in every category. If you do not like the answer, then you haven't wasted any money! Hehe.

I don't put much stock in psychics though I too enjoy John Edward..I think most of them are just really gifted guessers


----------



## Pauline

Hi Californian! I always love reading your posts, and Thanks for the tip. I will be sure to check out allexperts as you have recomended, as it sounds fun and informative. As for John Edwards, i dont know what it is about him, but I fancy him like mad (ha ha). Perhaps it is his confidence and sexy accent i like. (Apart from the fact he is very gifted). I would love toi read some his books and plan to order them from his website. Great to hear from you and I hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Californian

Originally Posted by *candy* Hi Californian!I always love reading your posts, and Thanks for the tip. I will be sure to check out allexperts as you have recomended, as it sounds fun and informative.

As for John Edwards, i dont know what it is about him, but I fancy him like mad (ha ha). Perhaps it is his confidence and sexy accent i like. (Apart from the fact he is very gifted). I would love toi read some his books and plan to order them from his website.

Great to hear from you and I hope you are having a great day!

Well thanks for the nice message, Candy. Made me feel like this:




About John Edwards, it just might be his confidence and ease. He seems so easy to talk to and is compassionate. He has female traits in the right way! LOL. His mail traits are cute in the right male way too. Am I making sense! hah.

Hope the allexperts.com thing peaks your fancy.

Tc!


----------



## allison a

I actually paid for a reading from sara freder, 2 days after recieving it i won ten thousand dollars on a milk carton, seriously. whether it was a coincidence or not i dont know, but in the reading she talked alot about winning money etc, it had me pretty suprised. but how can you tell what is just coincidence and whats not.


----------



## emily_3383

wow is this like really old spam??


----------



## allison a

Actually no its not, i dont actually credit Sara Freder with me having the win but considering i dont normally subscribe to any kind of horoscopes, clairvoyants etc and the last time i ever won anything in my life was about 20 years ago, at a bingo game, I have to admit the timing did have me thinking and slightly stunned, But what ever the reason, be it just dumb luck, karma, clairvoyance or whatever, it certainly came in handy and made for a much less stressfull christmas. And no, i am no way affiliated with sara freder or her website or anything to do with her. but if she offered me anymore insight in the future, i would probobly take it on board, having an open mind cant do any harm, and you just never know do you.

And sorry to be critical but although the sara freder thing is obviously an old topic, but when i stumbled across this site it was the first thing that came up and was the iniial topic that i stated reading, i dont really know how to navigate these kind of message boards, sites or whatever they are called these days, i just came across this n it looked intresting, im still trying to figure out how it works. im a bit behind the times but il figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Karren

Everything I read out there on "her" isn't good.....


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *allison a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And sorry to be critical but although the sara freder thing is obviously an old topic, but when i stumbled across this site it was the first thing that came up and was the iniial topic that i stated reading, i dont really know how to navigate these kind of message boards, sites or whatever they are called these days, i just came across this n it looked intresting, im still trying to figure out how it works. im a bit behind the times but il figure it out soon enough. Welcome to MuT. If you need any help navigating just let me know or any other Mod



. 
I'll go ahead and close this thread as it really is very old.


----------



## Geek

Thanks for closing


----------

